# Making springs from music wire



## Airpirate (Dec 9, 2018)

I am making a double torsion spring out of music wire. I am using .041 and another one rom .029.
I wrapped the springs using wire right off the spool and it formed nicely, I placed it in my home oven at 550 for a half hour and
It kinda worked but lost some of the tension when I tried it out. I made another and this time I heated it up to the critical temperature and quenched in water and now need to heat it to 750 F to properly temper it.
I am attempting to make a small oven by using a single burner hot plate and inverting an insulated flower pot over it.
Has anyone on the forum aver tried this or have a quick DIY solution for the job?


----------



## pacifica (Dec 9, 2018)

Airpirate said:


> I am making a double torsion spring out of music wire. I am using .041 and another one rom .029.
> I wrapped the springs using wire right off the spool and it formed nicely, I placed it in my home oven at 550 for a half hour and
> It kinda worked but lost some of the tension when I tried it out. I made another and this time I heated it up to the critical temperature and quenched in water and now need to heat it to 750 F to properly temper it.
> I am attempting to make a small oven by using a single burner hot plate and inverting an insulated flower pot over it.
> Has anyone on the forum aver tried this or have a quick DIY solution for the job?


When I made a forge I used fire bricks, and they insulate well but cost more.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-K-26-Ins...=item2cdc4d5573:g:iYYAAOSwpP9Y5xao:rk:26:pf:0


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 9, 2018)

If using music wire, heat treating is unnecessary. It's already hardened and tempered, all you're doing is forming it.

I've been doing it for a few years, Yes, .029 wire, 17.5 inches long, wound on a .375 mandrill, One revolution yeilds 2 in oz of tourque, repeatably.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 9, 2018)

I quite agree with my neighbor above, there is absolutely no need to do any further heat treating, many of the springs we buy at made of music wire.  In high school we made a paper punch, we had to make the spring for it of music wire, no heat treatment necessary, they work fine.


----------

